# General Topics > Fieldwork >  holiday

## christiaan

Hi all,

I am christiaan from the netherlands, keeping frogs for 13 years now. and had the privalige to look for them in the wild 1 time before ( panama). 
This september/ oktober i am going on holiday to the USA for the first time ( Hawaii) and i heard that D. auratus lives on Ohau.
I am a volunteer for the dutch frog community and they asked me to write an artikel for the magazine.
I am doing some research about the frogs and where to find them on Oahu. Is there anyone who knows where to find them? knows a guide? that can help me look for them on Ohau so i can photografe them and there habitate for the artikel?

if you have any questions feel fre to ask.

regards Christiaan

----------

